# Steering parts crossover



## Taxguy (5 mo ago)

Need help with steering on my ZL2601. Need to replace the bearings and bushings in the steering. Can some tell me how to crossover to parts here in the US.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning Taxguy, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your Zen-Noh _ZL2601_ tractor was built in Japan by Kubota for Zen-Noh. It features a 26 hp Kubota engine. I found a Kubota B2601HSD tractor in the Kubota parts diagrams, click on parts catalog, see if this resembles your tractor:









Kubota B2601HSD (4WD TRA W/FOLDABLE ROPS) Parts


Kubota B2601HSD (4WD TRA W/FOLDABLE ROPS) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Here's an interesting read.




__





What Is ZEN-NOH?







www.hoyetractor.com




You may want to search tractor parts for an L 2601 Kubota as well.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I checked the B2601, and it is NOT equivalent to your tractor, so try the L2601. Below is the tractordata.com data sheet for the L2601. Kubota does not list the L2601 in their parts diagrams. 



https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/007/3/1/7311-kubota-l2601.html


----------



## Taxguy (5 mo ago)

harry16 said:


> I checked the B2601, and it is NOT equivalent to your tractor, so try the L2601. Below is the tractordata.com data sheet for the L2601. Kubota does not list the L2601 in their parts diagrams.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/007/3/1/7311-kubota-l2601.html


Thanks Harry16: L2601 looks right, I'll see if kubota has anything on that model.


----------

